
Scientific Proof Is a Myth - shawndumas
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2017/11/22/scientific-proof-is-a-myth/#2cea737e2fb1
======
woodandsteel
What a stupid article. Like many words, the term "proof" has more than one
meaning, and it has a different meaning in science than mathematics.

